# Scuds



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I was walking around a creek the other day and noticed a whole bunch of scuds crawling around. I've never used 'em before but I'll bet they are a favorite in these parts. Anyone recommend a fairly simple pattern to tie?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I have a step by step posted here somewhere....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

sbreech said:


> I think I have a step by step posted here somewhere....


Oh yes! I forgot about that. Found it:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=219210&highlight=step+by+step+scud
Thanks screech!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

iajetpilot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-csHDofGSZQ&list=PLG4187FxDYZTfWgddvyjA23A1kqXIWdWi&index=25
> 
> This guy's videos are great! I have learned to fly tie watching them.


I like watching fly tying videos, but being a left handed tyer, it can sometimes get confusing for me. I'd post videos, but my left hand tying would probably freak out the righties.  Scuds are pretty easy to tie up.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

iajetpilot said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-csHDofGSZQ&list=PLG4187FxDYZTfWgddvyjA23A1kqXIWdWi&index=25
> 
> This guy's videos are great! I have learned to fly tie watching them.


I really like his narrating. I've used their videos before and it's always a pleasure. Thanks for the link!



sbreech said:


> I like watching fly tying videos, but being a left handed tyer, it can sometimes get confusing for me. I'd post videos, but my left hand tying would probably freak out the righties.  Scuds are pretty easy to tie up.


Haha a SBS is just fine with me. They look like an easy tie and ought to be a fish catching machine, judging by the amount I saw in the creek. It's a warm water creek, and I just may finally be able to fool a Sucker with one of these.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

scuds are a fun and easy pattern to tie loads of variations to play around with


----------

